# Bread for goats



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

I keep reading different things and seeing pictures of people giving goats bread.

Can you or can't you?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can --- just dont make it a huge habit and dont give a lot at once


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I gave my goats 1 loaf of bread a feeding (morning and night) split between 20 ish goats during the winter and they loved it.... never had an issue from it :shrug:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

This is good to know. We get free bread from some friends of ours and I've been feeding it to the chickens, dogs, cows but now I can feed some to the goats. :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I bring home garbage bags of stale bread slices from work...my goaties enjoy the occassional treat and the bag lasts a week.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

We're near Pat the baker in Granard, now we can go in and get some bags of it


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I do, but I try to limit the amount they get at one time and I do not offer it often. Never twice in a week and often not even weekly. I just give it when I happen to have a half loaf or so that would otherwise go to waste.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I put four little pieces in everyones food bowl last night and the only one who ate it was CoCo cause she's kinda like the Mickey kid that eats everything. The others just kinda nibbled and put it back in their bowls and looked at me like "what are you trying to feed us now." LOL

I bought a big ol'bag of animal crackers thinking I would give each one a treat with that but only CoCo likes those as well. Sometimes Punky my buck will eat one. I'll keep searching for a treat for the others. Such picky little things.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I have never heard of bread or animal crackers for goats! How funny!

I just carry a bucket of grain and give small handfuls or cookies that are meant for horses (apple flavored seems to be the favorite of the goats). I also have some peanuttbutter banana treats I have been meaning to try on the goaties as well...they are for dogs, but contain no meat and are edible by even humans.


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

I buy day old bread for my goats and split a loaf between the herd along with their sweet feed and corn. 

What's the potential downside to them eating bread? They seem to really like it. They'll eat bread first before going after their sweet feed. It's flour, sugar, butter, salt and yeast. What's in there they shouldn't have? 

I've heard people say not to let them eat acorns, but no one told my crew that. They love crunching on them, particularly when I'm trying to get a video shot and my back is turned, but that's a long story.


----------



## donbusbin (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine love bread, doughnuts, sweet rolls, whatever you have, but my friends goats would starve first, go figure.
But a goat will dance for you if you offer ginger snaps, $1.00 per bag at the dollar store.
Don


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I believe it's ok, but I wouldn't feed more than a slice per goat per feeding. I heard somewhere it's not good for them to get to much of it as it can cause blockage. But I suppose if others here have fed it with success as a treat then it is ok. Just don't over do it.


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

According to this, if you give any ruminant too much they can get bloat:

http://www.fao.org/docrep/t0690e/t0690e05.htm

But that would also be true for almost anything that throws the Ph off in their rumen, including wet grass. Mine seem pretty willing to risk frothy bloat in the pursuit of stuffing their face.

I'm going to make sure they get a good variety and plenty of roughage and not worry about it.


----------

